# Feeling inferior around other men/guys



## Isituic (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a slight case of SA and Ive been seeing a therapist. I'm worried about smiling all the time because i was labeled "smiles" at work. They used to call me that all the time until i stuck up for myself. My major concern is feeling like I look dumb, and smiling constantly. It seems like when I look at middle aged guys I feel like they want to attack me or something. I feel like a lot of people always looked pissed off like they have to feel superior to you. Does anyone know how I can feel more comfortable around these people? I'm trying to become a State Trooper so I also want to look more serious. This issue of my comes up periodically but always subsides. I would like to get rid of it totally. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have many ideas but I know what you mean about feeling inferior and stuff.

For my insecurity now I work out everyday on a specific upper body muscles group (lower body workout ice skating) so hopefully I can get scrapped pretty soon. I know I won't gain much size though, if any.


----------



## Isituic (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the response. Improving on your physique is very beneficial. I think that helped me at one time.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I've the same feeligns of inferiority though maybe for different reasons.. just shame issues attached to social anxiety.


> It seems like when I look at middle aged guys I feel like they want to attack me or something.


And this is true for me, I've been told I look angry and intimidating. I try to defuse it by making a habit of smiling more, projecting an air of being relaxed and peaceful.

Actually...that smiling thing might serve you well when you do become a cop. Make you look friendly. Could defuse a tense situation before it gets violent.


----------



## chriswatch (Oct 6, 2010)

That's interesting what you said about middle-aged guys looking p'oed at you, cuz that happens to me sometimes, too. I think it's because they don't like shyness and because they are older and expect other men to be more socially mature. Or it could be because you are better looking than they are and they are jealous.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> I've the same feeligns of inferiority though maybe for different reasons.. just shame issues attached to social anxiety.And this is true for me, I've been told I look angry and intimidating. I try to defuse it by making a habit of smiling more, projecting an air of being relaxed and peaceful.
> 
> Actually...that smiling thing might serve you well when you do become a cop. Make you look friendly. Could defuse a tense situation before it gets violent.


I was about to say something just like this.

People give me **** for always looking grumpy because I'm always so uncomfortable in social situations(unless I'm obliterated drunk). I wish smiling too much was my problem, haha, but 'the grass is always greener on the other side'.



Jaiyyson said:


> For my insecurity now I work out everyday on a specific upper body muscles group (lower body workout ice skating) so hopefully I can get scrapped pretty soon. I know I won't gain much size though, if any.


If you eat your protien 5-6 times a day and lift with intensity, you can gain as much horizontal size as you want... it just takes time...
Ditching the ice skating and doing squats and deadlifts would help too.

For me, gaining mass/building a halfway respectable physique has been huge in battling feelings of inferiority.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

For anyone else who thinks that bodybuilding would help them get over some feelings of insecurity, this guy on youtube has a lot of really good information to offer-

http://www.youtube.com/user/bodybuildinggeek


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I constantly feel inferior around professionals, often finding I cannot speak at all or stutter in their presence, a matter they do not help by either staring at me/raising their eyebrows at me.


----------

